# For Sale!



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

I will be selling a pair of brand new, never been opened, sony xplod 12" XS-L121P5. I am selling them for $120.00, and buyer pays shipping. If anyone is interested email me. Thanx.


Specs 

five-sided polypropylene cone 
rubber surround 
frequency response 18-2,000 Hz 
power range 90-350 watts RMS 
peak power handling 1200 watts 
sensitivity 89 dB 
top-mount depth 6-5/16" 
sealed box volume: 1.0 cubic feet 
ported box volume: 1.58


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Dude, ya know most places have those on sale quite often 2 for $100. Anyway, why ya want to sell them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

hey dude.......thanx for the info (like i already didnt know that) I want to sell them because i want to buy new speakers.....my old speakers blew and i traded them for these speakers and i want to get kicker comp vr's instead and sell these and they are brand new.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

why would you ask that price for them if you can get them cheaper at an actual car stereo shop???


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

120 is including the shipping bro


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

oh sorry didnt know it included shipping.....i still wouldnt buy sony anyway


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

ccroaddog said:


> *oh sorry didnt know it included shipping.....i still wouldnt buy sony anyway  *


heh...thanx for the pointless comment


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

your welcome


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Ya know, you might have better luck selling them in the FOR SALE forum, or to some moron.


----------

